# Anyone had a blue sighting yet?



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 22, 2016)

I know it's early.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Aug 22, 2016)

I talked with a guy last weekend who over see's a private impoundment on the coast, he flooded two fields two weeks ago and has yet to spot anything even resembling a teal....


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 22, 2016)

As excited as I am for them that's probably a good thing.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes, seen a few.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 22, 2016)

Saw a small flock in a wet spot in Tennessee over the weekend just south of Nashville. I haven't seen any around the house, but in all fairness I haven't looked yet.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes, my hunting partner lives on a river and he called Sunday to say he was watching two large droves of teal flying high over his place.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 23, 2016)

Been seeing a few up here while fishing and scouting for geese


----------



## riverrunnerga (Aug 23, 2016)

So I have a question as I am still learning every year but are teal mainly found near the coast and marshes or can they be scouted for near mud flats and shallow areas with high veg?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 23, 2016)

We have killed them here from beaver ponds to mud holes, big lakes with mud flats to rivers.  BWT typically only stay for a bit, now the GWT will stay through the winter here.


----------



## GLS (Aug 23, 2016)

Several weeks ago a buddy saw a huge flight of 75-100 pintails land on the Ogeechee near his house.  He's lived across from the ricefields for almost 40 years and has never seen a larger flight of pintails.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 23, 2016)

While cast netting on a river close to Savannah Sunday morning we saw groups of 8-15 at day light heading SOUTH.


----------



## cracker4112 (Aug 24, 2016)

Quite a few down here already...saw the first flock two weeks ago while fishing the salt...


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm going to run my longtail and check some spots next week. Currently converting my boat back into hunting mode from fishing. The old go devil needs to be ran.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 25, 2016)

Didn't see any teal today but did see some tree ducks. I think the powers that be need to look at adding whistlers to the the early season with teal because they are gone by big duck season usually. At least in Georgia.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 26, 2016)

I like that idea^^^^


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Good many @ the Ohio River today on the ponds.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Buddy of mine reported some GWs today.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 30, 2016)

I saw a lone pair today.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 30, 2016)

Seen none so far. Be looking this weekend


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Seen none so far. Be looking this weekend



You gonna ride the storm?


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 31, 2016)

Yep not going to be on the water


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 31, 2016)

Got some spots I can scout on foot


----------



## tgw925 (Aug 31, 2016)

Had 40-50 show up last weekend which has now turned into 200+. They're using a wet weather pond in a cut wheat field along with 200 or so geese. Pretty sure they're coming from some property that can't be stepped foot on so hoping they hold for the opener.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 7, 2016)

Looking pretty bad for this weekend.


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 8, 2016)

I saw 2 groups of 10-15 when I was out fishing today ....


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 8, 2016)

Ill be lucky to make opener for reg season the way my schedule has been. Fingers crossed


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 11, 2016)

Saw 6 flocks yesterday, 2-5 dozen birds each while goose hunting, just a shame we don't have an early teal season


----------



## dom (Sep 12, 2016)

got into a good bit.... in illinois


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Sep 15, 2016)

Seen a group of well over a hundred while fishing last week.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 16, 2016)

Our early opener starts tomorrow.....

Not may teal around here at the moment. I'm going with plan B and hunting a private beaver pond about 1/2 mile off of a public lake. I'm expecting LOTS of people and boat traffic so hopefully some birds will come to where we are. I know there will be wood ducks. Good luck to all that go.


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 16, 2016)

I saw 3 big groups while fishing yesterday ... I can't hunt until Tuesday so not sure if we're hunting BWT or shooting Woodies in a private pond we have .... Good luck to whoever goes and be safe !!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 16, 2016)

Youth waterfowl day is tomorrow, we are taking three, plenty BWT around, now if they can just hit them, but it will be a good time.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes. Lots


----------



## mbentle2 (Sep 17, 2016)

Killed 19 with 4 of of us this morning. My new a5 shot great. Building confidence with the new gun. Not as many birds as last year but still good. Saw about 60.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 17, 2016)

mbentle2 said:


> Killed 19 with 4 of of us this morning. My new a5 shot great. Building confidence with the new gun. Not as many birds as last year but still good. Saw about 60.



That's a good hunt. We have been pretty slow scratching out a few here and there. Birds have been very sporadic.


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Sep 17, 2016)

Had a quick hunt Friday. Didn't see that many but managed to get a few.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 18, 2016)

Saw them yesterday, the kids only managed one with 7 wood ducks, but not the numbers from last week.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm done two mornings in a row and only seen three teal total. Seems like numbers are going down not up.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 19, 2016)

1 teal and 2 woodies Saturday morning and 0 birds yesterday.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 19, 2016)

1010 miles, 7 guns, 100 miles in the boat NO SLEEP, hot as heck, raining all the way back home, almost in a pile up on the interstate,  ALL this for 8 birds. Heard we should have went south but weather kept us away.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Sep 19, 2016)

Skunk Sat, 8 on Sunday.  Would have been more but fisherman love to fish 150 yards outside of decoy spreads I guess????  Not sure what people are thinking sometimes.  If I were a fishing guide, I'd make sure my clients weren't in 10ga range......


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 21, 2016)

We were gonna shoot some BWT this morning in Fl but my son got called into work so me and my little blk dog went to a farm and shot a limit of woodies !!! It was great to get her on some ducks versus just training !!!


----------

